# Letting pot get dry, problems occur before wilt happens



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Mar 26, 2018)

Been doing this a lot it seems. I let the pot get too dry and even before the plant wilts it starts developing problems growing, deformed leaves, red stems. I wonder if the plant is growing so vigorous that it still has water in the plant material itself but needs minerals from the soil but isnt able to get it through the roots so it takes them from the stems/leaves? Ive been growing off and on for a few years now and I still learn new things haha. Cheers all .


----------



## umbra (Mar 27, 2018)

necrosis has nothing to do with water uptake nor is it a growth regulator


----------



## EstaMater (Mar 27, 2018)

Why do you allow your plant to get so dry. Cant yiu water and feed it on a schedule?


----------



## Hushpuppy (Mar 29, 2018)

It sounds like the over-drying is either causing the tiniest roots to die back and is preventing it from taking in proper nutrients, or it is getting to toxic in the medium from a buildup of nute concentrations from over-drying. If you cant keep the schedule for proper wet/dry cycle, get a container and pump and timer to set up an automated watering system. It makes things simpler when the watering is automated.


----------



## MeNtAlPaTiEnT (Apr 3, 2018)

Hushpuppy said:


> It sounds like the over-drying is either causing the tiniest roots to die back and is preventing it from taking in proper nutrients, or it is getting to toxic in the medium from a buildup of nute concentrations from over-drying. If you cant keep the schedule for proper wet/dry cycle, get a container and pump and timer to set up an automated watering system. It makes things simpler when the watering is automated.


Thanks for this Hush.


----------

